# Shaved Husky



## Graco22

Awhile back, someone had asked about what a husky looks like shaved..can't remember who it was, or what thread it was in, so just made a thread for it. This is a one a year dog, who gets shaved. Owner knows the con's of it, and she still requests him shaved every year. Amazingly, he grows back nicely. I have been shaving him every year for 7 years now. He's getting to be an old guy. I don't think its pretty...but nonetheless, here he is.


----------



## RBark

Um, that is not a coat that grew back nicely.

His topcoat is barely grown in at all. His undercoat is a mess.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Um, that is not a coat that grew back nicely.
> 
> His topcoat is barely grown in at all. His undercoat is a mess.


Um, his coat is grown back in completely normal. Look at the pic of him after the bath and undercoat removal. This is a dog that is NEVER brushed...hence the packed undercoat in the before pic. The only "grooming" that is ever done to him is when I shave him once a year which is why he looks such a mess in the first pic.


----------



## RBark

I am looking at the second pic. He looks like a mess in the second pic. You can barely see his topcoat. Huskies are a double coated breed for a reason.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> I am looking at the second pic. He looks like a mess in the second pic. You can barely see his topcoat. Huskies are a double coated breed for a reason.


The topcoat is all that he has in the second pic..the undercoat is completely blown and was removed with the bath and HV dryer..He's not my dog..he is a clients dog. I know what a husky is supposed to look like, and that they are a double coated breed..I did not post this to argue the whole shaving/vs brushing. I posted it because someone had asked awhile back for a photo of a shaved husky. Shaving him hasn't killed him yet (7 years) and its not going to now. And for a 9 year old husky who has been shaved every year of his life, his coat looks darn good when its grown in!


----------



## RBark

I realize you didn't post it to do a shave vs brush thing. But calling it "growing in nicely" is misleading. The dog would look COMPLETELY different if he had another year or two to fix his coat. We get a few shaved huskies in our rescue, and it never grows back properly in only one year.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> I realize you didn't post it to do a shave vs brush thing. But calling it "growing in nicely" is misleading. The dog would look COMPLETELY different if he had another year or two to fix his coat. We get a few shaved huskies in our rescue, and it never grows back properly in only one year.


It is, er was, growing in nicely...I didn't say perfectly. Compared to what usually happens when a doublecoated dog is shaved...this is pretty darn "nice". LOL


----------



## ruckusluvr

i think he looks great! and his coat in my honest dog groomers opinion WAS coming back nicely. actually most all the the huskies, GSDs, Collies, and Sheltie's coats come back nice. I always try to talk people out of shaving them. I tell them about the sunburn risk, and about the coat MIGHT not grow back quite correct, and tell them that the undercoat helps insulate from heat as well as cold. but most people dont listen. I have yet to see any ill effcts of shaving these poor dogs. i dont like to do it though. but I will.


----------



## ruckusluvr

PS:

is that a 10 or a 7?


----------



## nneessaa

Does this same thing happen to Papillons? I walk a Papillon and he gets shaved every few months. I never through about it before. I do agree this Husky looks cuter with the full coat. I imagine they shave him so they don't have to deal with the hair. Oh, and the Papillon doesn't get completely shaved. Maybe like an inch left? Compared to like 3 inches of hair. They cut it before it gets too long.


----------



## RBark

nneessaa said:


> Does this same thing happen to Papillons? I walk a Papillon and he gets shaved every few months. I never through about it before. I do agree this Husky looks cuter with the full coat. I imagine they shave him so they don't have to deal with the hair. Oh, and the Papillon doesn't get completely shaved. Maybe like an inch left? Compared to like 3 inches of hair. They cut it before it gets too long.


Shaving doesn't help with the hair.... They blow coat whether the hair is long or short.

It's actually easier to maintain their coat if you dont shave it.


----------



## ruckusluvr

but you actually notice the hair when it is long. when it is so short you really do not notice at all.
but if they dont like shedding they probably should not had gotten a husky. LOL


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Shaving doesn't help with the hair.... They blow coat whether the hair is long or short.
> 
> It's actually easier to maintain their coat if you dont shave it.




Yes they still blow coat and shed...but its alot harder to find 1/8 inch long hairs than it is to find tumbleweeds all over the house, hence the reason people see little to no shedding hair on a shaved shedding breed. And its only easier to maintain if they actually brush it..very few pet owners actually brush and groom their dogs at home, unfortunately. 

Ruckus, its a 7F.
Neesa, no, it doesn't happen to papillons..only double coated breeds, and even at that, many double coated breeds will grow normal coats back over time. Most never even get close to normal coats.


----------



## nneessaa

Well I still see it as a mini hair vs a long hair lol. I guess I wouldn't know. I have a Yorkie and I'm thankful he doesn't shed. I've only watched one husky (I must say she was beautiful and had the prettiest blue eyes) who didn't shed much. I'm not sure why, it might have been the time of year. It was mid summer. I don't really know when the shedding seasons are... when it starts getting hot I would assume. I think there are two times though.

Graco: good to know on the Papillons. I was just curious.


----------



## ruckusluvr

do you have not trouble getting a 7f through really thick coats? I have had to use a 10 on two chows and a german shepard just last week. the coat was sooo thick it was almost like peeling a banana! 
most poms and shelties that come in can be a 7f. but if I recall correctly we usually have to use the 10 on the huskies.


----------



## RBark

ruckusluvr said:


> but you actually notice the hair when it is long. when it is so short you really do not notice at all.
> but if they dont like shedding they probably should not had gotten a husky. LOL


It's pointless because they blow coat only twice a year. That Husky was clearly blowing coat, and is not going to blow coat for 6 months after. His coat is not going to be 1/8" at that time. And the second time he blows coat, it's going to be even longer, and the damage will be already done to the house when they notice he's blowing coat again and take him in. They could brush him once a year and see the same amount of shedding as if they shaved him.

I know people who actually live with these shaved dogs, not groom them once a year. The owners are deluding themselves if they think the shedding is harder to notice if the dog is shaved. The people who have both a shaved dog and a unshaved dog see the same amount.


----------



## Keechak

He's a nice looking dog with a coat, but he is quite ugly without it an't he? do you shve his tail too or no?


----------



## ruckusluvr

RBark said:


> It's pointless because they blow coat only twice a year. That Husky was clearly blowing coat, and is not going to blow coat for 6 months after. His coat is not going to be 1/8" at that time. And the second time he blows coat, it's going to be even longer, and the damage will be already done to the house when they notice he's blowing coat again and take him in. They could brush him once a year and see the same amount of shedding as if they shaved him.
> 
> I know people who actually live with these shaved dogs, not groom them once a year. The owners are deluding themselves if they think the shedding is harder to notice if the dog is shaved. The people who have both a shaved dog and a unshaved dog see the same amount.


they say shelties and collies only blow twice a year, and most i know shed year around. surely the same goes for huskies too. being double coated.


----------



## RBark

nneessaa said:


> Well I still see it as a mini hair vs a long hair lol. I guess I wouldn't know. I have a Yorkie and I'm thankful he doesn't shed. I've only watched one husky (I must say she was beautiful and had the prettiest blue eyes) who didn't shed much. I'm not sure why, it might have been the time of year. It was mid summer. I don't really know when the shedding seasons are... when it starts getting hot I would assume. I think there are two times though.
> 
> Graco: good to know on the Papillons. I was just curious.


Huskies only sheds for 4 weeks of the year. The rest of the year there is barely any shedding at all.


----------



## Graco22

ruckusluvr said:


> do you have not trouble getting a 7f through really thick coats? I have had to use a 10 on two chows and a german shepard just last week. the coat was sooo thick it was almost like peeling a banana!
> most poms and shelties that come in can be a 7f. but if I recall correctly we usually have to use the 10 on the huskies.


I will not go shorter than a 7 on a double coated breed. A 10 is too short IMO, and the risk of sunburn too high. With a 7, there is still some protection. I don't have a problem getting a 7 thru coats. I use a degreasing shampoo first, then rinse and use regular, then rinse and always dry completely with the HV dryer. There isn't enough undercoat left to cause problems with the blade at that point. If I run into a "rough" spot, I will use a 4F in reverse, while pulling the skin tight.


----------



## ruckusluvr

Graco22 said:


> I will not go shorter than a 7 on a double coated breed. A 10 is too short IMO, and the risk of sunburn too high. With a 7, there is still some protection. I don't have a problem getting a 7 thru coats. I use a degreasing shampoo first, then rinse and use regular, then rinse and always dry completely with the HV dryer. There isn't enough undercoat left to cause problems with the blade at that point. If I run into a "rough" spot, I will use a 4F in reverse, while pulling the skin tight.


Honestly, thank you for sharing that with me. I think a 10 is too short too, but i didnt know what else to do! I do not HV dry them completly. I just zipp the water off of them with it, and cage dry. then use it again right before the groom to fluff them up. Also, we were taught to do a rough draft clip before the bath, then run back over them after the bath. could that be another reason my 7f does not like thick dogs? Really great tip about the 4F in reverse!

can you get a 5 though your double coated breeds and still have them look somewhat smooth?


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> It's pointless because they blow coat only twice a year. That Husky was clearly blowing coat, and is not going to blow coat for 6 months after. His coat is not going to be 1/8" at that time. And the second time he blows coat, it's going to be even longer, and the damage will be already done to the house when they notice he's blowing coat again and take him in. They could brush him once a year and see the same amount of shedding as if they shaved him.
> 
> I know people who actually live with these shaved dogs, not groom them once a year. The owners are deluding themselves if they think the shedding is harder to notice if the dog is shaved. The people who have both a shaved dog and a unshaved dog see the same amount.


Just because they "blow" coat twice a year does NOT mean that the rest of the year the dog does not shed..cause they do shed. Constantly, just not as much as when they are blowing coat. This owner has 5 dogs, all of them doublcoated mixes and the husky. She has every one of them shaved, once a year, need it or not. Its her preference. Yes, she would certainly see better results/less hair in the house if she were to keep the dogs shaved year round. Money is an issue with her, and having 5 dogs, so I imagine that is why she "splurges" once a year. 

Keechak, I trim his tail to proportion his body, in a bottlebrush style, but its not shaved.


----------



## Graco22

ruckusluvr said:


> Honestly, thank you for sharing that with me. I think a 10 is too short too, but i didnt know what else to do! I do not HV dry them completly. I just zipp the water off of them with it, and cage dry. then use it again right before the groom to fluff them up. Also, we were taught to do a rough draft clip before the bath, then run back over them after the bath. could that be another reason my 7f does not like thick dogs? Really great tip about the 4F in reverse!
> 
> can you get a 5 though your double coated breeds and still have them look somewhat smooth?


I never never never ever try to rough in a shave on a double coat...Its going to ruin the final finish, cause its going to be a choppy mess. You are never going to get the blade under all that packed undercoat...and its VERY important to HV dry completely..You have to get that undercoat out before you shave...If it doesn't come out with the HV, then it must be brushed out. When they are packed full of coat, a 7 is not going to go thru it. 

I have used a 5 before, but its not as smooth, and really, the difference between the 5 and 7 isn't enough for me to justify fighting with the 5 blade or 3blade in reverse.


----------



## ruckusluvr

Wow, I been grooming for about 6 years now and I am still learning new stuff 

thanks! I am sure that all of our summer shave downs will also thank you too since i will not be skinning as many!


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Huskies only sheds for 4 weeks of the year. The rest of the year there is barely any shedding at all.


Simply not true. Huskies shed considerably year round. Now and then I will see one come in that is not shedding badly, but I have never groomed a husky that I didn't get at least a garbage bag of hair out of...any time of year. I groom lots of huskies, as they are our University mascot here, so they are very popular...they all shed...year round. Heavier at time, lighter at times, but there is never barely any shedding. Just because its not falling out in clumps is not "barely" shedding in my book. And is exactly the reason I own non-shedding breeds. I swim in hair every day at work..I refuse to at home.


----------



## ruckusluvr

i eat hair both at work and at home LOL.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> Simply not true. Huskies shed considerably year round. Now and then I will see one come in that is not shedding badly, but I have never groomed a husky that I didn't get at least a garbage bag of hair out of...any time of year. I groom lots of huskies, as they are our University mascot here, so they are very popular...they all shed...year round. Heavier at time, lighter at times, but there is never barely any shedding. Just because its not falling out in clumps is not "barely" shedding in my book. And is exactly the reason I own non-shedding breeds. I swim in hair every day at work..I refuse to at home.


Um I hate to state the obvious but, the reason you see huskies with tons of shedding.... is probably the reason why the person is taking them to get groomed in the first place.

If the dog wasn't shedding... they wouldn't take it to you.

All of my Huskies, and EVERY single husky that we've ever gotten into the Rescue, barely sheds when it's not coat blow. It's been 2 months since Kobe blew his coat, and I got a handful of hair out of him the other day. Ollie was like that, Nadia was like that, Horo was like that, and that's the experience of every rescuer of Siberian Huskies (a combined total of over 300 huskies, excluding people who adopted them).

As long as the dog was groomed after he finished blowing coat, in between the coat blows the most you're gonna get is a few handfuls.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Um I hate to state the obvious but, the reason you see huskies with tons of shedding.... is probably the reason why the person is taking them to get groomed in the first place.
> 
> If the dog wasn't shedding... they wouldn't take it to you.
> 
> .


Exactly..and I have many on an every 8 week schedule....every 8 weeks, I get at least a garbage bag of undercoat out..thats hardly 4 weeks a year. If rescue is telling people that huskies shed only 4 weeks a year, there are going to be alot of huskies in rescue when people realize that is NOT the case.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> Exactly..and I have many on an every 8 week schedule....every 8 weeks, I get at least a garbage bag of undercoat out..thats hardly 4 weeks a year. If rescue is telling people that huskies shed only 4 weeks a year, there are going to be alot of huskies in rescue when people realize that is NOT the case.


Um nobody said they shed only 4 weeks a year. They blow coat 4 weeks a year. The rest of the shedding is so minimal that shaving the coat wont do anything.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Keechak said:


> He's a nice looking dog with a coat, but he is quite ugly without it an't he? do you shve his tail too or no?


Awe, come on. He's not that ugly. I kinda like the look, although I'd never do that to a dog. The ones that are really ugly, IMO, are the shaved huskies with the head left as is. Yuck.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Huskies only sheds for 4 weeks of the year. The rest of the year there is barely any shedding at all.


Yes, you did say that. And its simply very misleading, and not true. Huskies shed heavily when blowing coat, which can last a week or a month, depending on the individual dog, and how much brushing is being done at home. They generally blow coat twice a year, but inbetween those blows, they are constantly shedding, just not as heavily as when blowing.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> Yes, you did say that. And its simply very misleading, and not true. Huskies shed heavily when blowing coat, which can last a week or a month, depending on the individual dog, and how much brushing is being done at home. They generally blow coat twice a year, but inbetween those blows, they are constantly shedding, just not as heavily as when blowing.


Yes yes, all these shaved dogs we get into the rescue where the owner says the dog is shedding too much clearly is a sign of shaving them helpig, but all the people who actually own huskies are clearly delusional.

Priscilla, my GSD, shedded a TON more than any of my huskies ever did. My mom's beagle mix and megamutt shed a ton more than my huskies ever do. My friend's JRT sheds way more than my huskies. The only time I notice hair around the house is when the huskies blow coat, and otherwise the only thing i see is a small fur spot where they sleep (takes like 2-3 weeks of constantly being in the same spot to show up.

That's the experience of Norsled Siberian Husky Rescue, Siberian Husky Rescue Referral of CA, and Husky Camp. That's the experience of AKC show dog owners. I would say they know a lot more about Huskies than the average owner and a groomer that doesn't own one.


----------



## Graco22

RBark said:


> Yes yes, all these shaved dogs we get into the rescue where the owner says the dog is shedding too much clearly is a sign of shaving them helpig, but all the people who actually own huskies are clearly delusional.
> 
> Priscilla, my GSD, shedded a TON more than any of my huskies ever did. My mom's beagle mix and megamutt shed a ton more than my huskies ever do. My friend's JRT sheds way more than my huskies..


Yes, all these dogs shed also. A GSD and a Husky are in the same boat IMO. They are both heavy shedders. Year round. I am done arguing about this now. It speaks volumes that you get so many shaved huskies into rescue..obviously the shedding is an issue, or owners wouldn't be shaving them in an attempt to alleviate the problem. And no, I don't own a husky, nor will I ever, because I cannot deal with hair all over my house when I am covered in it all day at work. I need one area of my life hair free.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> Yes, all these dogs shed also. A GSD and a Husky are in the same boat IMO. They are both heavy shedders. Year round. I am done arguing about this now. It speaks volumes that you get so many shaved huskies into rescue..obviously the shedding is an issue, or owners wouldn't be shaving them in an attempt to alleviate the problem. And no, I don't own a husky, nor will I ever, because I cannot deal with hair all over my house when I am covered in it all day at work. I need one area of my life hair free.


The regular shedding is not the issue. It's the blowing coat that the dogs get surrendered in for. People see how little they are shedding in regular season and think that's how they are year-round. Then the dog blows coat. They shave the dog. The dog blows coat again. They realize the shaving did nothing to help with the coat blow. So they turn the dog in.


----------



## Terrie

Speaking of double coats that don't grow back the way they're meant to be.

My parents' chow mix's fur has grown in pretty well except in her tail. It still looks wacky. Her undercoat is completely blown and the topcoat is about an inch long all over.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

No offence, but RBark I think you are being a wee bit on the immature side. Graco22 stated in the first place that this wasn't to debate anything, yet you continuted to egg people on. Just let it go and move on, you have made your opinion known... very well...


----------



## ZeroboyLover

(13 years grooming) great pics, always wanted to shave one of those hairy beasts, your shop is very cute by the way. and husky lady is cracking me up!!! settle!


----------



## ruckusluvr

should had known you would get someone fired up. makes me want to post pics of all my shaved collies, huskies, chows, and GSDs.
not that i LIKE to start things but.... come on now!

it does not hurt the dog
most dogs do not care at all, if anything they act like they feel better
i will do whatever the owner wants to a dog as far as grooming unless it is something that will be painful. Whatever helps them enjoy their dog more.


----------



## RBark

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> No offence, but RBark I think you are being a wee bit on the immature side. Graco22 stated in the first place that this wasn't to debate anything, yet you continuted to egg people on. Just let it go and move on, you have made your opinion known... very well...


It is a very simple thing to do to avoid a debate. You don't get to start one and be surprised one happens. All you have to do to avoid a debate on this forum is to simply not respond. Maturity has nothing to do with it.



ruckusluvr said:


> should had known you would get someone fired up. makes me want to post pics of all my shaved collies, huskies, chows, and GSDs.
> not that i LIKE to start things but.... come on now!
> 
> it does not hurt the dog
> most dogs do not care at all, if anything they act like they feel better
> i will do whatever the owner wants to a dog as far as grooming unless it is something that will be painful. Whatever helps them enjoy their dog more.


Yes it hurts the dog. It increases their risk for sunburn significantly, it increases their risk for cancer significantly, and it increases their risk of heatstroke significantly.

I don't care that groomers are forced to do what the owner wants despite the issues with it. A job is a job, and it is how it is. But making completely misleading statements that the coat grows in properly after being shaved (and taking 2-3 years to fully repair itself is not growing in properly) and that it helps with shedding, and that it doesn't hurt the dog, is completely incorrect.

Misleading statements like that are why Huskies end up in shelters. People think they can manage their shedding. You can't. They find that out, and who pays the price? The rescue and the dog. I'm not telling anyone to refuse to shave the dog but, coming onto a dog loving forum and pretending that it helps in any way whatsoever does nobody any good.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Rolls eyes


----------



## ruckusluvr

whatever. I will just shut up. Apparently you know everything  congrats

you have to be sooooooo defensive its crazy. im not checking back, so dont bother to say anything else cunning and defensive


----------



## Graco22

GottaLuvMutts said:


> The ones that are really ugly, IMO, are the shaved huskies with the head left as is. Yuck.



Agreed...if you are going to shave it, then at least make it look presentable..dogs look stupid with a shaved body and big fuzzy head..like you forgot to shave the rest of the dog. 

{"(13 years grooming) great pics, always wanted to shave one of those hairy beasts, your shop is very cute by the way. and husky lady is cracking me up!!! settle! " }

Thanks Zero. 

{"should had known you would get someone fired up. makes me want to post pics of all my shaved collies, huskies, chows, and GSDs.
not that i LIKE to start things but.... come on now!"}

Yes, I figured someone would get crazy over it, but again, as I stated in the original post, it was too the person (wish I could remember who/what thread) that wanted to see a photo of a shaved husky. It was not to debate the whole "shave/not shave" issue that every person who knows the difference between the front and back end of a dog has an opinion on, educated or not. That is a debate that will never end.  

And just to clarify something. Shaving a double coated breed does not make them blow coat. All dogs/cats have a predetermined hair length/life span via their DNA/genetics. Shaving that dog or cat does not make that hair grow faster, blow undercoat faster, or slower. It simply cuts the hairs at whatever point they are in their life. A hair is predetermined to grow to a certain length, and "live" for a certain time, whether undercoat or guard hairs. Cutting it has no effect on it growing faster, or dying and falling out sooner. This is also why you see the uglies when double coated breeds grow back after a shave. The guard hairs live longer than the undercoat..so you see all that fuzzy undercoat growing back fast and very few guard hairs.


----------



## Kyllobernese

My sister's Shepherd x was clipped off last year as he had a bunch of "stickers" that imbedded in his coat and got infected. He is about eleven years old and with his coat clipped off he started acting like a puppy, running around and acting like a two year old. She would never do it again as like someone said, his guard hairs grew longer faster, then he just seemed to have undercoat by the winter and looked horrible. I am curious to see what his coat is going to be like this year after being clipped.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

How exactly does the shaving increase the chance of cancer? Sunburn and heatstroke I understand, but can you explain the whole cancer thing?


----------



## RBark

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> How exactly does the shaving increase the chance of cancer? Sunburn and heatstroke I understand, but can you explain the whole cancer thing?





> Hemangiosarcoma (dermal or subcutaneous forms) - Hemangiosarcoma tumors that arise in the skin are different than other types of hemangiosarcoma. The skin form of
> hemangiosarcoma is the most easily removed surgically, and thus have the greatest potential for complete cure.
> 
> The skin forms of hemangiosarcoma are classified as either dermal or subcutaneous. The dermal or cutaneous skin form looks like a rosy red or even black growth on the
> skin. This form is associated with sun exposure and thus tends to form on non-haired or sparsely haired skin (such as on the abdomen or inner thigh) or on areas with white
> fur. Dogs with short white haired fur (such as dalmatians, whippets, and pit bull terriers) are predisposed to the development of this tumor. Approximately 1/3 of cases will
> spread internally in the malignant usually associate with cancer so it is important to remove such growths promptly.





> Basal cell tumors - Basal cells line the deepest layers of the skin and that is what is affected with basal cell tumors. Basal cell tumors are benign and are usually solitary,
> well circumscribed, firm, hairless, elevated masses that are freely movable. They most commonly appear in older dogs and poodles are predisposed. Tumors are most
> commonly located on the head, neck and shoulders and it does not metastasize. Treatment is surgical removal. Sun exposure increases the risk for basal cell tumors.





> Squamous Cell Carcinoma is the most frequently diagnosed carcinomas arising in the skin in dogs and usually develops on nonpigmental and hairless sections of skin.
> There are two forms—cutaneous and subungual.
> 
> Surgical removal or amputation of the involved digit is the treatment of choice. Excision may be combined with radiation or chemotherapy. Limiting exposure to the sun may
> help prevent solar-induced squamous cell carcinomas.





> *The cause of most skin cancers is unknown. Exposure to the sun has been shown to cause a higher incidence of three types of skin
> cancer: squamous cell carcinoma, basal cell carcinoma and hemangioma.*





> *Light-colored dogs with thin haircoats* that spend time in the sun have a higher risk of developing certain forms of skin cancer. Some
> breeds of dogs (boxers, Scottish terriers, bull mastiffs, basset hounds, weimaraners, Kerry blue terriers and Norwegian elkhounds)have
> been found to have a higher incidence of skin cancer thereby raising the distinct possibility of a genetic link. Male dogs who have not
> been neutered have a higher incidence of perianal tumors. Generally, the age of a dog also plays a role as middle age to older dogs
> are more likely to develop cancerous growths


Canine Cancer


That should answer your question.



> And just to clarify something. Shaving a double coated breed does not make them blow coat. All dogs/cats have a predetermined hair length/life span via their DNA/genetics. Shaving that dog or cat does not make that hair grow faster, blow undercoat faster, or slower. It simply cuts the hairs at whatever point they are in their life. A hair is predetermined to grow to a certain length, and "live" for a certain time, whether undercoat or guard hairs. Cutting it has no effect on it growing faster, or dying and falling out sooner. This is also why you see the uglies when double coated breeds grow back after a shave. The guard hairs live longer than the undercoat..so you see all that fuzzy undercoat growing back fast and very few guard hairs.


I never said any of that.

I'm rather disappointed that people think it's crazy that I want what's best for dogs. Yes, when I feel that dogs are being harmed, I am going to defend them. That goes for anyone on this website. No, I never, not once, said that the groomers who shave them are bad people. You guys have a job, and you don't get to tell the customer no. That's understandable. But I am not going to hear something that will hurt dogs go unanswered, if that is a terrible thing to you, then I cannot help that.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Interesting, thank you.

Am I to understand that it's not the act of shaving the coat that can put the dog at risk for skin cancer - but by spending a great deal of time outdoors, in the sun, without his/her coat to protect their skin?


----------



## RBark

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Interesting, thank you.
> 
> Am I to understand that it's not the act of shaving the coat that can put the dog at risk for skin cancer - but by spending a great deal of time outdoors, in the sun, without his/her coat to protect their skin?


That's correct. And I mean, it's a high energy dog breed, so they are going to need to spend a considerable amount of time outside no matter what. But yeah, that's right.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Yes, I see what you mean, they do need a ton of exercise. 

Thanks for the info, I will be sure to let clients know of this risk from now on.


----------



## Xeph

Shaving dogs is why I decided not to be a groomer. I wouldn't have made any money because I would have told all the Shepherd, Sibe, etc owners to go somewhere else if they wanted to endanger their dog's health.

I'd outright refuse to shave that coat. There's no reason for it other than laziness.


> You guys have a job, and you don't get to tell the customer no.


Sure you do, you just won't make money.


----------



## Graco22

Xeph said:


> Shaving dogs is why I decided not to be a groomer. I wouldn't have made any money because I would have told all the Shepherd, Sibe, etc owners to go somewhere else if they wanted to endanger their dog's health.
> 
> I'd outright refuse to shave that coat. There's no reason for it other than laziness.
> 
> Sure you do, you just won't make money.




There's no reason to shave shih, lhasa's, yorkies etc except for "laziness" too..Their skin can be exposed to the sun, heat, etc just as much, but no one gets upset about that. These are house dogs..pets. They live in A/C and heated homes. They are not running the arctic, or the desert. Its just hair, and it grows back. I would rather a shaved dog in a loving home, than an unshaved dog in a shelter or euthanized.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Here's my aunt's Husky... she took her when my uncle could no longer care for her. My uncle never brushed her or got her groomed EVER (he wasn't a very good dog owner) and my aunt had no choice but to shave her. Ever since her new 'do... people cannot BELIEVE she is a 13 year old dog. People who have known her all of her life didn't even recognize her! She looks like a puppy again. I love it.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> There's no reason to shave shih, lhasa's, yorkies etc except for "laziness" too..Their skin can be exposed to the sun, heat, etc just as much, but no one gets upset about that. These are house dogs..pets. They live in A/C and heated homes. They are not running the arctic, or the desert. Its just hair, and it grows back. I would rather a shaved dog in a loving home, than an unshaved dog in a shelter or euthanized.


Um, did I ever say anything about those breeds? I have no idea what their coat requirements are. But if they have a coat and skin type like the Siberian Husky, then yes, that is a bad thing to do.

Looking at the AKC breed standard none of it calls for shaving the coat. 

What does the arctic or desert have to do with anything? The sun is the sun no matter where you are. It's damaging whether you're in the desert or in the suburbs. Spending even 1 hour a day outdoors can give dogs serious sunburns if they are not used to it. And Siberian Huskies were bred for 3,000 years to have a thick double coat that the sun doesn't penetrate. Because of that, they are VERY prone to sunburn, heatstroke, and skin cancer without their protection.

Comparing them to different breeds is not the same thing at all because different breeds have different body/skin/hair types.




> I would rather a shaved dog in a loving home, than an unshaved dog in a shelter or euthanized.


As someone who _actually_ sees how many Huskies of various types, and the reasons for surrender, I know that it makes no difference whether a dog is shaved or unshaved. Once that coat starts blowing, people start surrendering. That's been our experience for 3 years, regardless of whether it's shaved or not. Pretending that shaving a dog keeps it out of the shelter is a disservice to everyone. It doesn't help keep dogs at home at all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

RBark said:


> Um, did I ever say anything about those breeds? I have no idea what their coat requirements are. But if they have a coat and skin type like the Siberian Husky, then yes, that is a bad thing to do.
> 
> Looking at the AKC breed standard none of it calls for shaving the coat.
> 
> What does the arctic or desert have to do with anything? The sun is the sun no matter where you are. It's damaging whether you're in the desert or in the suburbs. Spending even 1 hour a day outdoors can give dogs serious sunburns if they are not used to it. And Siberian Huskies were bred for 3,000 years to have a thick double coat that the sun doesn't penetrate. Because of that, they are VERY prone to sunburn, heatstroke, and skin cancer without their protection.
> 
> Comparing them to different breeds is not the same thing at all because different breeds have different body/skin/hair types.


Yes, Yorkies have almost human-like hair... the pH is pretty much the same as human hair. They are pretty much a non-shedding breed (they shed like a human does, when we lose hair in our brushes, etc). They have hair, not fur, so it's different to shave a Yorkie than a Husky.


----------



## Graco22

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yes, Yorkies have almost human-like hair... the pH is pretty much the same as human hair. They are pretty much a non-shedding breed (they shed like a human does, when we lose hair in our brushes, etc). They have hair, not fur, so it's different to shave a Yorkie than a Husky.


You are still exposing the dogs skin to the sun, and raising its risks of sunburn and cancer..out of laziness of not wanting to brush and comb the dog, correct? Same thing, yet for yorkies, and other coated dogs that the AKC standard calls for long coats..everyone thinks its ok..but not on other dogs that are doublecoated..doublecoats or not..same risks to the skin with sun exposure.


----------



## Darla Giselle

Graco22 said:


> You are still exposing the dogs skin to the sun, and raising its risks of sunburn and cancer..out of laziness of not wanting to brush and comb the dog, correct? Same thing, yet for yorkies, and other coated dogs that the AKC standard calls for long coats..everyone thinks its ok..but not on other dogs that are doublecoated..doublecoats or not..same risks to the skin with sun exposure.


This is the exact reason why I know a lot of people dress their single coated breeds(yorkies, malts, ect). That's the excuse for it in the summertime and in the winter, its because they get too cold. (See, people who dress their dogs aren't crazy, they have GOOD reasons  ) MOST yorkie, malt, shih owners do put sunscreen on their dogs, I never bothered with my Gigi because she's not an outdoor girl much(and neither am I LOL!) and if we ever walk, its after the suns gone down. But most of those breeds are primarily house dogs ONLY, they can't even be left outside in the backyard without full supervision anytime, where as larger breeds can be outside for most of the day. Just something to think about. 



RBark said:


> Huskies only sheds for 4 weeks of the year. The rest of the year there is barely any shedding at all.


Is this the same with Malamutes?


----------



## Pai

> You are still exposing the dogs skin to the sun, and raising its risks of sunburn and cancer..out of laziness of not wanting to brush and comb the dog, correct? Same thing, yet for yorkies, and other coated dogs that the AKC standard calls for long coats..everyone thinks its ok..but not on other dogs that are doublecoated..doublecoats or not..same risks to the skin with sun exposure.


In that case, even just shaving a dog's face/ears or doing a lion / continental trim is equally irresponsible. Simply letting a dog outside without sunscreen on their nose could even be included. 

Keep in mind, that medically, a 'higher risk' can mean anything from a 1-2% increase in chance. And doing _anything_ outside a hermetically sealed bubble 'increases the chance' of various health risks.


----------



## RBark

Graco22 said:


> You are still exposing the dogs skin to the sun, and raising its risks of sunburn and cancer..out of laziness of not wanting to brush and comb the dog, correct? Same thing, yet for yorkies, and other coated dogs that the AKC standard calls for long coats..everyone thinks its ok..but not on other dogs that are doublecoated..doublecoats or not..same risks to the skin with sun exposure.


Again, what does that have to do with anything? Two wrongs do not make a right.



Darla Giselle said:


> Is this the same with Malamutes?


Yes.



Pai said:


> In that case, even just shaving a dog's face/ears or doing a lion / continental trim is equally irresponsible. Simply letting a dog outside without sunscreen on their nose could even be included.
> 
> Keep in mind, that medically, a 'higher risk' can mean anything from a 1-2% increase in chance. And doing _anything_ outside a hermetically sealed bubble 'increases the chance' of various health risks.


That still has nothing to do with anything I'm saying. I'm not well versed in every breed in the world. I know Huskies, Malamutes, and GSD's.

And you can't compare surfaces designed to be exposed to surfaces not designed to be exposed. I mean you can simply look around you to see clear examples. Black people whose skin are designed over evolution to adapt to the climate they are in.

Dogs have been a furry breed with exposed noses for hundreds of thousands of years. Huskies for 3 thousand years. Their skin is not designed for any sunlight exposure at all. You send a white man that lived most of his life indoors to work outdoors in africa, you get issues. You cut off a dog's fur that's not designed to withstand the sun's UV rays then you get issues.


EDIT: For reference, by the way. Light skinned people are at 10 times more risk of skin cancer than dark skinned people under equal sunlight. So it's not a 1-2% deal.


----------



## Pai

RBark said:


> You send a white man that lived most of his life indoors to work outdoors in africa, you get issues. You cut off a dog's fur that's not designed to withstand the sun's UV rays then you get issues.


Ah, I understand what you mean now. Because these breeds have never had 'selection pressure' to develop resistance to UV through the generations, they can be more at risk for sun damage than a breed developed in desert/high sun climates for generations. 

Do most Huskies/GSDs have unpigmented skin?


----------



## Xeph

> There's no reason to shave shih, lhasa's, yorkies etc except for "laziness" too..Their skin can be exposed to the sun, heat, etc just as much, but no one gets upset about that.


I do. I don't understand why one would buy a breed with a ton of coat just to shave it off.



> Do most Huskies/GSDs have unpigmented skin?


I don't know about the Huskies, but GSD skin lacks pigment with the exception of the leathers (nose and paw pads).


----------



## Graco22

Xeph said:


> I do. I don't understand why one would buy a breed with a ton of coat just to shave it off. QUOTE]
> 
> There is alot more to "what a breed is" than the hair/coat type. Unfortunately very few people actually do any research about a breed before they walk in to a puppy store and see some cute little fluffy..then they get it home and realize it takes work to keep it cute and fluffy. And for the people that do the research, coat type should be the last thing they are looking for...temperment, activity level, etc should be far and above the coat/hair type.


----------



## frillint

Oh my! I do not like it at all shaved!


----------



## Xeph

> Oh my! I do not like it at all shaved!


*Insert Michael Scott catch phrase here*


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Xeph said:


> Shaving dogs is why I decided not to be a groomer. I wouldn't have made any money because I would have told all the Shepherd, Sibe, etc owners to go somewhere else if they wanted to endanger their dog's health.
> 
> I'd outright refuse to shave that coat. There's no reason for it other than laziness.
> 
> Sure you do, you just won't make money.


Almost got the boot from my very first grooming job because I absolutely refused to shave a Husky. I would not shave a double coated breed. Hell, I only bathe Jack twice a year if we can avoid it. My idiot boss wanted to shave Jack and was really insistent about it.


----------



## Purplex15

> Shaving dogs is why I decided not to be a groomer. I wouldn't have made any money because I would have told all the Shepherd, Sibe, etc owners to go somewhere else if they wanted to endanger their dog's health


I am a groomer, and i do refuse to shave doublecoated breeds. Only a handful of people have walked out and gone somewhere else for a shave. after i tell them all the risks, how it will make the dog harder to maintain, how it will still cost them extra (b/c i not only have to blow out the undercoat, i have to shave the dog too), and after all that, it still does nothing for the shedding (the main reason for the shave to being with), they either get it, or want me to just shut up and groom their dog. 



> And for the people that do the research, coat type should be the last thing they are looking for...temperment, activity level, etc should be far and above the coat/hair type.


I hate to disagree, but coat/hair should be much more of a consideration when people are getting a dog. dogs really do suffer when they arent groomed or maintained properly. Seeing a matted cocker, owned by someone who had no idea of how hard it would be to brush daily, is really hard to see. yes, the dog is loved and has a home, but it lives in a constant state of discomfort.


----------



## Graco22

Purplex15;762160
I hate to disagree said:


> Very true. Hadn't thought about that aspect...just was thinking about how the coat/hair can be clipped regularly if, say a cocker, fits a families lifestyle, aside from regular brushing and home maintenance on the coat. I agree that people who choose a dog with hair that needs to be maintainted, either maintain it at home themselves or have a professional who regularly attends to the coat. As a groomer, I have seen way too many a dog whose coat has been neglected.


----------



## Independent George

ruckusluvr said:


> whatever. I will just shut up. Apparently you know everything  congrats
> 
> you have to be sooooooo defensive its crazy. im not checking back, so dont bother to say anything else cunning and defensive


Wow, and you're calling _him_ defensive?

He never claimed to know everything. But he does know a lot more about Huskies than you do. And when he cites academic literature regarding the health risks to shaving a double-coat, that is pretty unambiguous evidence that the dogs are, in fact, being harmed. That's not being defensive; it's correcting a statement of fact.

I know you said you're not checking, but it has to be remarked upon.


----------



## Terrie

Purplex15 said:


> I hate to disagree, but coat/hair should be much more of a consideration when people are getting a dog. dogs really do suffer when they arent groomed or maintained properly. Seeing a matted cocker, owned by someone who had no idea of how hard it would be to brush daily, is really hard to see. yes, the dog is loved and has a home, but it lives in a constant state of discomfort.


I agree with that one. Double coated breeds for me personally, are a no-no.


----------



## RBark

Pai said:


> Ah, I understand what you mean now. Because these breeds have never had 'selection pressure' to develop resistance to UV through the generations, they can be more at risk for sun damage than a breed developed in desert/high sun climates for generations.
> 
> Do most Huskies/GSDs have unpigmented skin?


Sorry, I completely forgot about this thread. Yes, Huskies have unpigmented skin.


----------



## MoosMom

Two thumbs up RBark! 8 years doing this profession, I have shaved ONE husky that I was forced to do in school and I have refused to do so since. 

I am with Purplex on the refusing to shave a double coat. I might use a 0 snap or longer to even it up but I will usually talk some one into more regular grooming and out of a shave. I personally cant stand it. 

Graco, your shave did look good. Not often have I seen a nice, smooth shave on a husky when it done.


----------



## Crantastic

nneessaa said:


> Does this same thing happen to Papillons? I walk a Papillon and he gets shaved every few months. I never through about it before. I do agree this Husky looks cuter with the full coat. I imagine they shave him so they don't have to deal with the hair. Oh, and the Papillon doesn't get completely shaved. Maybe like an inch left? Compared to like 3 inches of hair. They cut it before it gets too long.


Ack, why!? It's not like papillon fur is very difficult to take care of (I brush Crystal once a week and bathe her once or twice a month). Their hair doesn't grow and grow like shih tzu or yorkie hair and you're not supposed to cut it. A pap with inch-long hair would look like it was in the puppy uglies forever! Ugh.

On topic: Health risks aside (others have covered that subject well), shaved huskies just look stupid. And I don't think that the dog in the first post has a coat that's growing in nicely... it looks way too fuzzy to me. Compare him to this one (who I'm assuming was also recently bathed). There's fluff, but not that ugly fuzz.

I will never shave my papillon or my klee kai.


----------



## nneessaa

Crantastic said:


> Ack, why!? It's not like papillon fur is very difficult to take care of (I brush Crystal once a week and bathe her once or twice a month). Their hair doesn't grow and grow like shih tzu or yorkie hair and you're not supposed to cut it. A pap with inch-long hair would look like it was in the puppy uglies forever! Ugh.
> 
> On topic: Health risks aside (others have covered that subject well), shaved huskies just look stupid. And I don't think that the dog in the first post has a coat that's growing in nicely... it looks way too fuzzy to me. Compare him to this one (who I'm assuming was also recently bathed). There's fluff, but not that ugly fuzz.
> 
> I will never shave my papillon or my klee kai.


Oh, sorry he is a Papillon mix. He just looks so cute when he is shaved. When he has longer fur it makes him look fat lol. He has really poofy hair, like a Pomeranian. Maybe he is a Pom/Pap mix (he was adopted). I'm not a fan of the "poof" look and I don't think Furby's (the Pap mix) owner is either. I think getting him shaved is much better for him in the summer and he looks so much cuter! Plus, he gets regular baths, ear cleanings, and general grooming then. I guess it is a matter of preference since Paps don't have the same coat as a Husky.


----------



## Namrah

I've owned an elkhound, a GSD, and a husky mix, and I wouldn't dream of shaving any of them barring medical necessity. The hair grows in so wrong and quite frankly, the dog looks plain out wrong.

Of the three, the GSD seems to shed the most. My elkhound and my current girl, the husky mix, barely shed at all, rarely smell, and barely need bathing.

Experts tell their clients "no" all the time; after all, the groomer is the expert and if you are reputable and intelligent, your client should be listening to your advice. This is across industries, and I don't see why it would be at all different for groomers.

Seeing that poor shaved husky just made me cringe.


----------



## flyingduster

I have a new (husky) client coming in tomorrow morning. I talked extensively to her on the phone as she originally just wanted her dog shaved off, so I went on about why NOT to, how it doesn't help the coat how it doesn't help the shedding, etc etc. She said she's been told that before, she said she's already had her shaved before and it grew back fine, and she said the last groomer didn't want to shave her either, but the dog wouldn't tolerate grooming otherwise.... hmm

So anyway, she's coming in tomorrow morning (in less than 12 hours of posting this), and I will talk to her again of course. I don't think I pointed out to her that I can't (won't) shave her without removing the undercoat *anyway*, so perhaps she'll let me at least give it a go giving her a 'groom' and not a shave. She has called and talked to me again since then and said something about her coat just being too packed in and thick and she just wants it shaved to get it off rather than stress the dog and try brush it out?? That's when I realised I don't think I told her I need to undercoat out to be able to shave her anyway!!! I have one heck of a lot more tricks up my sleeve for de-shedding than I know any of the other groomers in town do, so we will see! I'll take pics and share tomorrow... lol!


----------



## lucidity

To those who said that they won't shave a double coated breed... What if the dog's fur is so severely matted that you can't comb the matts out? My friend used to have a Pom who never got groomed  she got so badly matted that the vet had to shave her down, and gave my friend a huge lecture on combing/brushing her dog.


----------



## flyingduster

lucidity said:


> To those who said that they won't shave a double coated breed... What if the dog's fur is so severely matted that you can't comb the matts out? My friend used to have a Pom who never got groomed  she got so badly matted that the vet had to shave her down, and gave my friend a huge lecture on combing/brushing her dog.


well that's the whole problem with double coated dogs, they don't get matted, but their coat gets heavily 'packed' and you CAN'T really shave the packed coat anyway, it needs to be loosened off at least before being able to get clippers through it! No need to put a comb through it, a hydro bath and some power behind the water will loosen off a lot, as will a good conditioner or de-shedding product, and use the HV before rinsing them will get a lot of that packed undercoat out, or at least loose enough to do something with! lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

lucidity said:


> To those who said that they won't shave a double coated breed... What if the dog's fur is so severely matted that you can't comb the matts out? My friend used to have a Pom who never got groomed  she got so badly matted that the vet had to shave her down, and gave my friend a huge lecture on combing/brushing her dog.


Totally different issue. When they have to be shaved because of mats the owners would get a good talking from me about properly brushing their dog AND why it's so bad to have them shaved. 

Maybe that is why I wasn't a very popular groomer.


----------



## Xeph

Yes, if it's a matter of being horribly matted/packed, I'd take it off, but we're talking about dogs with healthy coats and lazy/fanatic.owners.

Strauss had to have his hip shaved in 2008 because of a HORRIBLE hotspot. It grew back in red...it had formerly been black.


----------



## DJsMom

Bit off topic, but I have a question - should corgis be shaved if the owner wants them shaved?


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Xeph said:


> Yes, if it's a matter of being horribly matted/packed, I'd take it off, but we're talking about dogs with healthy coats and lazy/fanatic.owners.
> 
> Strauss had to have his hip shaved in 2008 because of a HORRIBLE hotspot. It grew back in red...it had formerly been black.


Interesting thread 
I've seen goldens, GSDs, huskies, and mixes of all double-coated kinds with VERY tightly packed undercoats. A mist with show sheen/miracle groom/"the stuff", a good rub-down with a hound glove or a slicker, and a good 20-30 minutes of blowing out the damp coat with a HV dryer, and the results are very staggering (and make a great before/after)  This is all BEFORE being bathed, too. Just today I took Auz outside with the smaller HV drier, his undercoat is far from packed but he's starting to clump. No bath, no brushing, just a good "blow out" and he looks wonderful.
We WILL shave double coated dogs, after a long discussion about the cons. Many, many cons. Going over the dog with an undercoat rake before AND after the shave (kind of like carding on a terrier) is going to produce the best result, and gives the best chance at avoiding infected hair follicles from leaving undercoat in. I hate shaving double coated dogs. It's stressful for the dogs (especially big dogs) and not exactly the most fun you can have as a groomer. I would rather it be done as right as possible in our shop.
We have on many occasions talked people out of shaving dogs, one golden in particular, who gets her feathers cut very short, her body skimmed with a guard, and she still has a "golden" profile (nice tight jacket with feathering, though just a lot shorter). Coated GSD's can be made to look a lot "cleaner" by a deshed and neatening the outline of the dog with thinning shearers. I would really, really love it if I never had to shave a double coated dog down again (especially a lab...), but it's going to be asked for. I might as well do the best job I can


----------



## flyingduster

Well!! I had my husky in this morning... I got the rest of the story behind her too. This girl was taken in from a rescue at the other end of the country. This new owner has had a husky before. She took 'Sashi' to another groomer *knowing* about shaving huskies, but also knowing her new dog, she had asked them to shave her down to get the coat off her as it was too packed in. The groomer shaved her belly and 'pants' and apparently tried to de-shed the rest of her but ended up having to give up totally and the dog was left with a shaved belly & butt, and still a packed undercoat everywhere else!!!

I'm not sure how long ago this was, but she has now come to me anyway. The owner was adamant that she would much prefer that I shave Sashi off all over, she wants her butt-nekkid, just GET IT OFF! She doesn't want me to try and de-shed her, because she doesn't want me to then give up and her be left with a dog who still needs groomed...


Soooooo anyway, here is Sashi as she comes in to me:








she's around 5 years old, and yes her coat is packed packed _packed_!

Regardless of if I can deshed her or shave her, she goes straight into the hydro bath and I spend the next half hour or so bathing her riiiiiiight down to the skin through that thick thick coat. 








I get conditioner right into it too, and then I get my two big HV driers out and use both at the same time on one spot to see how much will blow out and at least loosen off... I can't even get the two HVs to clear the coat to see the skin! I got a few spots on the spine to clear a hole, but it was *seriously* packed in. I went back and bathed some more, and really worked some heavy conditioner into a couple of really packed bits and tried again, but there was NO way it was gonna blow out, let alone brush out at all. 

So I bathed her for a few more mins, rinsed her off lightly, and put her on the bench to wet-shave her. I hate it, but I truely feel it was in the best interest for the dog; she was VERY good to bath/shave/dry etc, but NO dog would have tolerated that sort of tangle being brushed out. And seeing it was what the owner was wanting THIS TIME ONLY, I was ok with it.



















I got a 7F blade under 90% of it while it was dripping wet, she got put back into the bath for a proper rinse off and back onto the bench to be dried and get finished off properly.

All in all it took me 90 minutes to do her from start to finish, including all that bathing time etc! lol. And now? She looks NOTHING like a husky, but I think she looks rather cool in her own weird way....









The owner? She was ecstatic, she agreed she looks incredibly WEIRD now, but she loved loved loved that I did what just she wanted and that her coat is now off. She's booked in for spring time (it's autumn down here!) to get her bathed & blown out again to keep that coat coming back in as much as we can. Now the coat is off the owner can, and will, keep the coat nice and fingers crossed she'll never need to be shaved again!!! We talked for some time about making sure she keeps out of the sun for the next month or so at least, and I suggested putting a (human) t-shirt on her if she insists on sun-bathing just to protect her skin until it's longer again! We also talked about how her coat will go through the 'ugly' stage as the undercoat grows faster than the guard hairs (she didn't know that, and commented how the other groomers never told her anything useful like that! lol) and that it WILL take at least a year until her coat is looking reasonable again, but it'll just as likely be another year before it's 'normal'. 










In the end, I still hate to shave a double coated dog, and I will NOT shave one if I can de-shed it, but like Jenny said, if I have to do it, at least (I think!) I do it well!!! lol.


----------



## RBark

Yeah, don't get me wrong, we get a lot of Huskies in the rescue whose coats had to be shaved off since it was never touched in 2-3 years of being left outside on a chain. It's a sad thing to see.


----------



## Darla Giselle

Awwww that poor husky. 

I never thought that shaving a dog would be endangering its health until this thread came up. So could you shave a pom without endangering the health of the dog? Many owners get their poms hair shaved because in the summer time, it is way to hott to be double coated AND have that much top coat! Remeber Lreston Casanova from America's Greatest dog show? His cut was my absolute favorite, because of him I want a white pom just like him. And I have always wanted a cute pom, I like them both shaved and natural. 

Also, what about shih tzus and lhasas(and Tibetan Terriers I think)? They both have double coats, smell like dogs, have fur not hair but they just don't shed. And we all know most shihs and lhasas have puppy cuts. 

And chow chows? I always see them in cute little lion cuts.
And Komondors? And sheepdogs? And pulis?
And my cousins shave their cocker spaniel every summer.


----------



## RBark

> any owners get their poms hair shaved because in the summer time, it is way to hott to be double coated AND have that much top coat!


Double coats are meant to be insulation. Think of the insulation on your house. Does the insulation on your house make it hot or cold in the house? No, it keeps the interior temperature stable despite exterior temperatures.

It may *look* hot to have such a thick coat, but the coat keeps the heat out in summers, and keeps the cold out in winters. So no, shaving any double coated breed to cool them off is counterproductive, because now the dog has no insulation from the heat.

For another home insulation analogy, which do you think is going to keep you cool. On a 100 degree day, staying inside your insulated home with a roof and shade. Or staying outside with no shade and no insulation. Obviously the former is better. The latter you would be miserable of heat exhaustion, completely sunburned, and have a heatstroke.


----------



## Xeph

THANK YOU for doing the WHOLE dog! That looks a little better! And in a case like Sashi's, shaving is soooooooooooo acceptable (cripes, it came off in pieces!)! I bet she feels better!


----------



## Tankstar

we refuse to shave double coated dogs at my shop. with the exception of one dog, a golden ret. he is 13 been coming to the shop for 3 or 4 years and has been shaved since puppy hood. so we figure coat is already destroyed (it is) and we just do it. he gets a FULL shave down.

we have many posters on the wall explaining shaving a double coated dog. we talk owners out of it, or just dont do it. we do not believe in doing and and do not want to do it.

we will put on a comb clip and take of a tiny bit, aslong as it doesnt get right down to the guard hairs. but thats as close as we go.


Darla Giselle said:


> Awwww that poor husky.
> 
> I never thought that shaving a dog would be endangering its health until this thread came up. So could you shave a pom without endangering the health of the dog? Many owners get their poms hair shaved because in the summer time, it is way to hott to be double coated AND have that much top coat! Remeber Lreston Casanova from America's Greatest dog show? His cut was my absolute favorite, because of him I want a white pom just like him. And I have always wanted a cute pom, I like them both shaved and natural.
> 
> Also, what about shih tzus and lhasas(and Tibetan Terriers I think)? They both have double coats, smell like dogs, have fur not hair but they just don't shed. And we all know most shihs and lhasas have puppy cuts.
> 
> And chow chows? I always see them in cute little lion cuts.
> And Komondors? And sheepdogs? And pulis?
> And my cousins shave their cocker spaniel every summer.


Pom,s chows, most sheep dogs, if not all. have a double coat. not sure on the puli or komondor.

lhasss and shitzus do not have a double coat, thay have hair, not fur. cockers can be shaved with out worry.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Xeph said:


> THANK YOU for doing the WHOLE dog! That looks a little better! And in a case like Sashi's, shaving is soooooooooooo acceptable (cripes, it came off in pieces!)! I bet she feels better!


She did an excellent job on that dog  When people with VBM (very badly matted) dogs DON'T want a shave, but reluctantly agree to one, I save some pieces of "pelt" to show the owners after the job is done. We shaved a goldendoodle a few weeks ago; the top 5 inches of her coat felt "fine" but the bottom inch/2 inches (against her skin) was solid to the point you couldn't see her skin. It looked like a horrible, horrible version of a shag rug when the pelt came off her body/sides/shoulders in one piece! Not to mention that came off of a living thing, and we don't shave dogs for-the-heck-of-it, only if it would be borderline abusive to attempt dematting. 
I know a groomer who got so sick of people pitching a fit over having to shave dogs that were MONTHS beyond being able to be combed out. She would set the dog on the table, hand the owners a comb, and say "comb it out and I'll give your dog a hair cut for free". She said a lot of owners acted huffy and pissy about this, but after 5 or 10 minutes of fighting (and sometimes dodging teeth) with their dog, they gave up and said shave it. Trust me, I've considered it


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Darla Giselle said:


> Awwww that poor husky.
> 
> I never thought that shaving a dog would be endangering its health until this thread came up. So could you shave a pom without endangering the health of the dog? Many owners get their poms hair shaved because in the summer time, it is way to hott to be double coated AND have that much top coat! Remeber Lreston Casanova from America's Greatest dog show? His cut was my absolute favorite, because of him I want a white pom just like him. And I have always wanted a cute pom, I like them both shaved and natural.
> 
> Also, what about shih tzus and lhasas(and Tibetan Terriers I think)? They both have double coats, smell like dogs, have fur not hair but they just don't shed. And we all know most shihs and lhasas have puppy cuts.
> 
> And chow chows? I always see them in cute little lion cuts.
> And Komondors? And sheepdogs? And pulis?
> And my cousins shave their cocker spaniel every summer.


I love poms  I am the pom lady at work, I groom all the poms and have a soft spot in my heart for them (even the snippy ones  )
I've only ever had my hands on one corded dog in my life, but to me they looked (and felt) like organized mats that were heavy, long, and pulling on the skin. It felt like (to me) a very uncomfortable way to live. JMO.


----------



## cavaliermom

The husky doesn't look nice at all shaved and I know the groomer would prefer not to do iot - by if the client wants it - what are you to do. I knew a guy who had his sheltie shaved - ugh - their coat is so pretty - but he figured the dog was cooler - tried to explain the facts of life - but to no avail.

I have in my menagerie, a Persian cat, who is NOT shaved. Her coat is always cottony and a bear to keep matt free, but no shaving for me. When I got her from the rescu she was shaved and looked dreadful. I'd rather brush than do that.

But I do brush my dog and the two cats several times a week - it is a chore, I get full of hair and have to vacuum - but they are beautiful with their fur and often times need it to be comfortable.


----------



## Donna5503

It's very dangerous for the dog to shave his coat! Why would you unless there is some medical reason for it (which I don't know of any - maybe mange) -- but you shouldn't shave them - why would you?

Very bad!!!!


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Donna5503 said:


> It's very dangerous for the dog to shave his coat! Why would you unless there is some medical reason for it (which I don't know of any - maybe mange) -- but you shouldn't shave them - why would you?
> 
> Very bad!!!!


I don't like it either, but I've done it, and will more than likely do it again if a customer insists on having a DC'ed dog shaved. Like most of the other groomers here, we discuss pro's and con's to having their dogs shaved. Huskies for one change their color big time (as do GSD's, goldens, shelties, poms, etc). A red golden can look white when they leave the salon, I hate doing it, but if a customer has had it done for years and wants to continue to do so, they don't need a finger wagging from their groomer. Just get the job done, and get it done as "best" as possible for a double-coated shave...


----------

